# Programm dauerhaft laufen lassen



## Goldarm5 (5. Jun 2015)

Hi,

mein Anliegen ist folgendes:

Ich habe ein Programm was Webinhalte ausliest, die sich ca. alle 1500 sekunden ändern. Nun soll das Programm alles auslesen, was ich ihm vorgebe und nach x sekunden wieder von vorne starten und das ganze immer und immer wieder. Das einzige was mir dafür einfiel war timeline, was wir für unser Tetris benutzt haben, aber das schien mir nicht so richtig zu sein. Ich habe auch nicht so wirklich nen Plan nach was ich suchen sollte und wäre daher für Vorschläge und Tipps aller Art sehr dankbar


----------



## Robinson97 (5. Jun 2015)

Kann dir vielleicht das weiterhelfen


----------



## Java20134 (5. Jun 2015)

Und in diesem Thread schreibst du einfach eine while Schleife und lässt das Programm, dadurch unendlich laufen. Dass würde ich aber nicht machen. Setze in der while Schleife am besten einen booleschen Wert wie isInterrupted() von der Klasse Thread.


----------



## camelCase90 (5. Jun 2015)

Rheinwerk Computing :: Java ist auch eine Insel – 14.7 Zeitgesteuerte Abläufe

Wäre auch noch eine Möglichkeit, wenn Du den Inhalt in einem gewissen Zeitabstand neu laden möchtest.


----------



## MisterBu (8. Jun 2015)

Einfach eine Endlos Schleife programmieren und mit Thread.sleep(nnn) in jeder Schleife schlafen lassen.


----------

